# Moore, Oklahoma: Can't find the words.....



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

.....to express my sadness over the Moore, Oklahoma tragedy.
Having been very close the Joplin, MO tornado, just 2 years ago tomorrow, I still can't imagine what our neighbors in Oklahoma must be going through.
As bad as the Joplin tornado was, we count our blessings that school was not in session that day, as we had at least 5 schools destroyed in our tornado. Sadly this was not the case in Moore. Any loss of life is hard enough to deal with, but I think when our children are involved it becomes almost unbearable.
Here in the "four-states" we live in tornado alley. That is a fact we have lived with all our lives, and we have seen our share of damage and destruction over the years. The last couple of years however the power of these tornadoes has been like something we have never seen. There have been severe tornadoes from time to time in the past, but it seems they are almost becoming commonplace these days. Just when you think you've seen the worst you can possibly see, along comes another one to rival the previous devastation.
I know from personal experience with the Joplin tornado, what the people of Moore are going through today is almost unbearable. 
They will see things no human being should ever have to see, feel pain that no human should have to endure. You wonder where you will find the strength to move forward, but somehow you do because you have no choice.
I believe these things happen for a reason and I have seen they do make us stronger.
I hope this doesn't come across as just a bunch of senseless rambling as I am just writing what I am feeling at the moment. Maybe it is having more of an impact because of the events in my town 2 years ago. It's like reliving it all over again only in a different town. The pictures are eerily similair, the flood of emotions similair as well, even though I know none of the people this time. 
I just want to hope that they will find the strength to carry on, know that we all share their pain, and that help is on the way. People WILL come and offer support [emotional and physical], assistance, love, and a shoulder to cry on. You are not alone Moore, Oklahoma....be strong!

P.S. Have been watching the radar most of the day and unfortunately the severe weather is not quite over yet. Everyone......be safe!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know , its unfathomable ! I took a nap earlier today because of watching all the news i just got overwhelmed. I did nothing but dream about it. Its something that will never leave you.
If you dont talk about it , it can get worse . So , talk away , I will 
listen and offer my shoulder. Im out of tissues though.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Tricky, you're awesome [as usual]!! :hug:
I just bought plenty TP so we're good!!

You know what they say: Sometimes you have to laugh to keep from crying!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks , but no , im not awesome , I just cant let anybody cry alone:grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good , im using one of my dogs now , he doesnt mind.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Good , im using one of my dogs now , he doesnt mind.


...Thanks a needed that!!!:ROFL: except for the fact that I just made a mess on my computer screen....*soggy laughter*


----------

